# Adaptateur secteur IBook G4 12 800



## Nikopol87 (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

l'iBook G4 800 dispose d'un adaptateur secteur de 45W.. je viens de péter la prise jack.. pour les curieux..oublié de debrancher totalement les fils..( mort au con oui je sais.) je cherche donc a chooper une alim nouvele mais la....damn !! que du 65 W partout?? !! alors comptatible ou pas avec du 65W, il semble que oui car je viens de recharger mon Ibook avec un chargeur (d'un nouveau PB 15" SD tout neuf d'un pote switcher ---grrrr je le hais). Quelqu'un peut it confirmer mon choix d'acheter un nouvel adaptateur en 65W sur ebay ou ailleur ?? Merci

Nico

PS: si il y a kkun vendeur de bloc alim sur paris je suis preneur...merci again


----------



## /la giraffe (25 Novembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> l'iBook G4 800 dispose d'un adaptateur secteur de 45W.. je viens de péter la prise jack.. pour les curieux..oublié de debrancher totalement les fils..( mort au con oui je sais.) je cherche donc a chooper une alim nouvele mais la....damn !! que du 65 W partout?? !! alors comptatible ou pas avec du 65W, il semble que oui car je viens de recharger mon Ibook avec un chargeur (d'un nouveau PB 15" SD tout neuf d'un pote switcher ---grrrr je le hais). Quelqu'un peut it confirmer mon choix d'acheter un nouvel adaptateur en 65W sur ebay ou ailleur ?? Merci
> 
> ...



Alors j'ai trouvé ça` il ne donne pas vraiment d'info envoi un mail, et ici et là  les références sur le site apple il dise tout power book ou ibook alors..


----------



## doojay (25 Novembre 2004)

Ayant 2 machines différentes (un PB 12" et un 17"), un jour je m'étais posé la question sur les adaptateurs secteur, c'est tellement facile de brancher le 17" sur l'alim du 12" et inversement (le 17" possède une alim en 65w et le 12" un de 45w) en recherchant j'étais "tombé" sur un sujet sur le forum concernant ce problème. En fait la seule incompatibilité est à l'inverse ne pas mettre une alim plus faible que celle d'origine. Et éffectivement si c'est trop faible il n'y a pas assez d'énergie qui arrive. Sinon pour le 65w sur une machine qui normalement a un 45 w ne pose pas de problème puisqu'il "régule" de lui même enfin c'est ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## doojay (25 Novembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il y a tout la dessus:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64451


----------



## Nikopol87 (26 Novembre 2004)

Domo arigato (merci)


----------

